# English Mastiff vs Cougar



## Glued (Aug 14, 2009)

The English Mastiff, the one of the largest breeds of dogs.

In a video below, a smaller mastiff is shown to have a 556 PSI jaw power.
Please ignore the Kangal part of the video. 
[YOUTUBE]y-9UNEDbXAc[/YOUTUBE]

Obviously the giant mastiff will have a more powerful bite force than the one in the video

Now pit this gigantic 336 lb against a 264 lb cougar.

Who will be the victor


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Glued (Aug 14, 2009)

I take back what I said, a Kangal that size should be over 250 lb and should definitely have a bite force greater than a lion


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 14, 2009)

They're not that heavy. They're like 70 kg. And I doubt that they can beat lions, but wolves are no problem.


----------



## Glued (Aug 14, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> They're not that heavy. They're like 70 kg. And I doubt that they can beat lions, but wolves are no problem.



Just because it has a greater bite force doesn't mean it would win, but still that thing is huge.

PS: Only 70 KG, boy was I off. Nevermind its biteforce is not even near a lions


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 14, 2009)

I've had several encounters with those babies last week.  One time 3 of those started barking at me at night and I didn't know where they were.


----------



## Glued (Aug 14, 2009)

How big is the guy in the photo?


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 14, 2009)

Probably not that tall, lol. I found it in google.


----------



## Borsalino (Aug 14, 2009)

Is pis off?


----------



## Glued (Aug 14, 2009)

Borsalino said:


> Is pis off?



It is two giant animals ripping each other apart.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 14, 2009)

Does it have a mouth full of bees?


----------



## TargaryenX (Aug 14, 2009)

I think we need to make this a three way: Mastiff vs. Cougar vs. Ex-marine with a chainsaw


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Sasori (Aug 14, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Borsalino said:
> 
> 
> > Is pis off?
> ...


I lol'd hard.


----------



## Glued (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 14, 2009)

bear walk is lulzy


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 14, 2009)

What the hell is that bear doing in this thread. Get the hell out bastard!


----------



## Glued (Aug 16, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> What the hell is that bear doing in this thread. Get the hell out bastard!



Well since we've never seen a cougar vs Mastiff, the bear can be used as a gauge for the cougar's fighting ability.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 16, 2009)

"is pis off?"



Jesus christ that is a big dog.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 16, 2009)

Big dog?


----------



## Gig (Aug 16, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> Big dog?



Unfortunately that picture is photo shopped Italian Mastiff?s don't grow anywhere near that large 

Largest Dogs in order 
Irish Wolfhound: weight: 105-125 lbs. height: 35-35 in.
Great Danes: weight: 100-120 lbs. height: 28-32 in.
English Mastiff: weight: 175-190 lbs. height: 27.5-30 in.
Neopolitan Mastiff: weight: 150-180 lbs. height: 26-31 in.
Newfoundland: weight: 130-150 lbs. height 28-30 in.
Saint Bernard: weight: 150-200 lbs. height: 27-30 in.

So as you can see the English Mastiff is the largest Dog for mass and that extra 70 pounds of weight it has (on average) on both the Great Dane and Irish wolfhound is from muscle


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 16, 2009)

Actually, aren't cougars just as heavy? According to some sites, the males would weigh up to 200lbs and in rare cases, 250lbs. Eek. 

Either way, I see the cougar winning.

And lol @ the cougar vs. brown bear video. I'm pretty sure if the bear was hungry, it would smash the cougar's skull in.


----------



## Gig (Aug 17, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Actually, aren't cougars just as heavy? According to some sites, the males would weigh up to 200lbs and in rare cases, 250lbs. Eek.
> 
> Either way, I see the cougar winning.
> 
> And lol @ the cougar vs. brown bear video. I'm pretty sure if the bear was hungry, it would smash the cougar's skull in.



I'm pretty sure the cougar would win as well since its well a wild animal and should have far more experience hunting/fighting/Killing other animals.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 17, 2009)

Gig said:


> Unfortunately that picture is photo shopped Italian Mastiff?s don't grow anywhere near that large
> 
> Largest Dogs in order
> Irish Wolfhound: weight: 105-125 lbs. height: 35-35 in.
> ...



I kinda' figured that picture was like that. I just came across it one day and decided to post.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 17, 2009)

Ya. And they have to fight against bears and what not. In terms of ferocity too, the cougars win this department. 

A better match up would be a cougar vs. a pitbull but they don't grow as big.


----------



## Gig (Aug 17, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Ya. And they have to fight against bears and what not. In terms of ferocity too, the cougars win this department.
> 
> A better match up would be a cougar vs. a pitbull but they don't grow as big.



Pitbull/English Mastiff or Great Dane or Irish Wolfhound mongrel hybrid = Ultimate fighting canine


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 17, 2009)

Gig said:


> Pitbull/English Mastiff or Great Dane or Irish Wolfhound mongrel hybrid = Ultimate fighting canine



Hah. This hybrid talking reminds me of the game called Impossible Creatures. You played that game before? 
Such a cool and unique concept.


----------



## Gig (Aug 17, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Hah. This hybrid talking reminds me of the game called Impossible Creatures. You played that game before?
> Such a cool and unique concept.



I?ve heard of it but I?ve never had the chance to play it sadly it doe?s sound awesome though was it any good ?


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 17, 2009)

Gig said:


> I’ve heard of it but I’ve never had the chance to play it sadly it doe’s sound awesome though was it any good ?



I only played the demo. I only vaguely remember the actual details of the game. I know it was fun just because of the whole concept of mixing the bodies of different animals to form even more powerful ones. 

Here is the list of the animals:

Tekshynah


----------



## Glued (Aug 17, 2009)

Gig said:


> Pitbull/English Mastiff or Great Dane or Irish Wolfhound mongrel hybrid = Ultimate fighting canine



You mean Bullmastiff, they only get 100-120 lb.

Anyways the mastiffs have been used as guard dogs to fend off large predators.


Sengoku said:


> Actually, aren't cougars just as heavy? According to some sites, the males would weigh up to 200lbs and in rare cases, 250lbs. Eek.
> 
> Either way, I see the cougar winning.
> 
> And lol @ the cougar vs. brown bear video. I'm pretty sure if the bear was hungry, it would smash the cougar's skull in.



That is why I am using the world's biggest Mastiff, Zorba, 336 lb.

Cougars don't go above 270 lb.

PS: That bear had no interest in fighting.


----------



## Glued (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh yeah here is a vid of two kangals taking on a brown bear.
Just go 1:30 minutes into the video to see the fight.

[YOUTUBE]Iw9dSTNyVeM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akatora (Aug 17, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> Big dog?




What the...

Damn that's one large head.
Looks like it belong in fairtales


Anyway Mastiff in anime:

 (not sure if same kind)

The left one is a mastiff
THe second dog from the right is a mix of a mastiff and Great Dane 


Anyway in the forest i say the Cougar win, in the arena the Mastiff


This series got 1600 dogs against 80 bears resulting in bloodbath(oh yeah the bears are more than 2x their natural size)


as for the size of the Bear boss Akakabuto:


----------



## Glued (Aug 17, 2009)

Akatora said:


> What the...
> 
> Damn that's one large head.
> Looks like it belong in fairtales
> ...



1) That is a doctored photo, the one with the horse

2) What type of Mastiff, Japanese, English, Tibetan,...


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 17, 2009)

Ben Grimm, you have to understand that these dogs aren't always 330lbs. And about cougars. Okay fine, how about 230? 


Weight isn't always everything and I'm pretty certain that the cougar will have more ferocity in this battle since it isn't a domestic household pet. 
Ferocity is usually what wins battle, not size. For example: I have read that the Bengal tigers usually put up a better fighting match than the siberian tigers simply because the Siberian tigers are more docile. 

Another example is the grizzly bears vs. polar bears. The grizzly bears would often chase out the polar bears when they venture too far into their territory.


----------



## Muah (Aug 17, 2009)

I say two rotweillers have a better chance Never had a mastiff though


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 18, 2009)

I'd go with the cougar here. Experience and ferocity take it.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 18, 2009)

What if the Mastiff is trained to kill shit?  Never underestimate a dog that knows what it's doing.  Historically, they were used for fighting people, with weapons, which are a slight more threatening than a Mountain Lion

This matters with dogs because different dogs have different fighting styles.  I could actually see this going to the Mastiff due to his size (They can hit 250 lbs, of muscle.  YIKES).  Smaller dogs have fought adult mountain lions to a standstill before, albeit at the cost of some damage.

Cougars are ambush predators, not pack hunters like dogs, and they don't have much mass.  Furthermore the Mastiff has a protective fold of skin around the neck to deter neck bites, the cougar's signature killing move.

I'm not saying the Mastiff will come out unscathed, but I think he has a decent chance of beating the mountain lion


----------



## Genyosai (Aug 18, 2009)

Dogs can beat everything.


----------

